# Skin whitening cream



## Barbara1 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am very careful about my skin and wants to know that is whitening cream of skin is really helpful or not ?

Thanks in adwance.


----------



## lara2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, these types of skin creams are very effective. But you should first check your skin to skin care professional doctor.


----------



## Barbara1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your positive reply, i will surely meet skin care professional.


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey stella your are right i agree with your comment and opinion girl. carry on.


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 1, 2013)

60 day whitening system is a really good product, much better than the ones i usually use. I love the 3 step procedure as well as the whitening system etc. The feeling after using it is amazing, seeing the change for yourself, especially if youâ€™re looking for a good skin texture! this one is good as a skin whitening cream.


----------



## victor01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, it is very helpful but if you still finds unfamiliar with skin creams then try natural ingredients and products like orange peel and aloe vera gel for face skin.


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya aloe vera is good one


----------



## Andrew Smith (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm researching about an anti aging cream for my wife.  I'm looking at their beauty section and searched around stem cell serum at Amazon.  In fact, I post a thread up for any ladies around who have used this and know about the products.

In my research I found out and read that the side effect of using this stem cell serum is natural skin whitening.  In fact, this is why the product is very popular in Asia , where women are darked skined (like Thailand, Malaysia, Philippines, etc) where they are actually using the product for skin whitening while here it's advertised for anti-aging.


----------



## sharjeel (Jul 3, 2013)

There are numerous items that work strongly on whitening your skin and make a guarantee to all the effects. Utilizing these items aides diminish the high pigmentation in zones where skin pigmentations and moles could be seen. There are regular and engineered items known to be successful in lightening any skin shade.

*#1 Illuminatural 6i*





*#2 Revitol Skin Brightener*





*#3 Xtreme Brite*


----------



## juliadsouza (Jul 3, 2013)

How about proactive skin whitening product you can must try this will really work for you my friend is using it from long back time.


----------



## Audrey942 (Jul 3, 2013)

My facial skin and my husband summer gorilla knuckles definitely got a lighter tone when he applied that Positively Flawless stem cell serum I am using thinking it was a lotion.

It has aloe and that might have helped also.


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA (Jul 5, 2013)

We all search for perfect flawless skin. Its inevitable that we want what we think we can't have. Lightening creams are amazing for evening out skin complexions and making your skin brighter and more vibrant. Its essential you either consult with a derm or an aesthetician to find the product best for you. You don't need a prescription topical just a high end brightener.

Hope this helps!

Honey Clouds


----------



## melissamellie (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Barbara1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very careful about my skin and wants to know that is whitening cream of skin is really helpful or not ?
> 
> Thanks in adwance.


 Yes, it is definitely useful.  Whitening skins are widely used to whiten the skin and to treat several ailments. It is important for buyers to take note of the products in the market and the most reasonable option which can suit your skin. Topical skin lightening remedies are very easy to use, and anybody can use them without making a significant time commitment.


----------



## Marlyn Kragh (Jul 9, 2013)

AS A product Deeloper in Skinc are products and Skin Specialist -

skin whitening/lightening is safe with the ff ingredients:

alpha arbutin. melfade, kojic, etc and all botanical plants are quite safe!

Most anti aging now have skin lightening ingredients incorporated in them now adays- this

to lighten dark pigments that comes along with aging and accumulation of exposure under the sun!

JUST AVOID MUCH USE IF EVER THE BLEACHING INGREDIENT CALLED HYDROQUINONE!

IT CAN HAVE ADVERSE EFFECT ALTHOUGH SUPER EFFECTIVE IN THE REMOVAL OF DARK PIGMENTS!

Marlyn Kragh


----------



## lara2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I found it from google search and i think it will be helpful.


----------



## kalyanidurve546 (Jul 16, 2013)

60days whitening worked me lot from proactive.in really good


----------



## Barbara1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think i should try the lightner shared by lara.


----------



## KateMoore (Aug 7, 2013)

You should first find out if you're allergic to any substances commonly found in those skin whitening creams. I believe they all work more or less, but honestly I'd keep away from them. What you can do though is use them for a short while - a few months should be enough to get the desired results. Extended use can bring serious problems later on.


----------



## stacy7777 (Oct 4, 2013)

Always keep in mind if your skin is oily or dry,so you can use different skin whitening creams because its directly effected to our skin.


----------



## 1underarm (Oct 5, 2013)

*Skin whitening*, *skin lightening* and *skin bleaching* refers to the practice of using chemical substances in an attempt to lighten skin tone or provide an even skin complexion by lessening the concentration of melanin.


----------



## dubailaser (Oct 7, 2013)

i need a skin whitening cream for hand any one good cream for skin whitening


----------



## 1underarm (Oct 11, 2013)

*Skin whitening can be termed as a kind of cosmetic treatment that can be used to achieve fairer complexion and also deal with pigmentation related problems. Skin whitening creams are widely available in the market today*


----------



## 1underarm (Oct 21, 2013)

*Skin whitening*, *skin lightening* and *skin bleaching* refers to the practice of using chemical substances in an attempt to lighten skin tone or provide an even skin complexion by lessening the concentration of melanin. Several chemicals have been shown to be effective in skin whitening, while some have proved to be toxic or have questionable safety profiles, adding to the controversy surrounding their use and impacts on certain ethnic groups.


----------



## Milly323 (Oct 28, 2013)

if you want lighter skin, or have age spots it is advisable. i would reccomend finding some in a china town, or asian company they specialize in that product since their culture prefers to be lighter. In shanghai the ladies always have sun umbrellas and creams always have lighteners, I found this out when my tan began fading after using their creams lol


----------



## Arhsub (Oct 30, 2013)

There are many soaps and creams available in stores, Go to a store nearby you I bet you will definitely find something better. Kojie san skin whitening soap is also better, give it a try.


----------



## beauty900 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone used dermalogica daily microfoliant 75g.


----------



## louisiana gurl (Dec 18, 2013)

Skin lighting is not an over night thing. There are a list of products to help one reach there goal. There are steps fir one is exfoliating. Finding out whst works well for your skin. I have been at it for two years my results are pretty fabulous I must. Say. But thats not going with out saying I had set backs an I did tons of research.


----------



## melliemelissa (Dec 19, 2013)

Definitely skin brightening cream works but you would have to aware about your skin type. Sometime it happens they doesnâ€™t work effectively and get reacted. Dermology skin brightener is a good and effective solution and having no side effect.


----------



## melliemelissa (Dec 19, 2013)

Definitely skin brightening cream works but you would have to aware about your skin type. Sometime it happens they doesnâ€™t work effectively and get reacted. Dermology skin brightener is a good and effective solution and having no side effect.


----------



## KarenBox (Dec 19, 2013)

Pardon the ignorant question, but when I look at some of these products, I can't tell if they're designed to be used on the whole face (or an entire area) or on a targeted darkened blemish spot.  I'm kinda confused by generic descriptions and product names.

Can someone help to explain it better or shed some light?

I have recently developed a nasty acne scar near my chin and I'm trying to navigate the confusing world of sun spots, age spots, lighteners, brighteners, and bleaches.  I know time is of the essence.


----------



## Catlover (Oct 8, 2014)

I had some brown spots on my face and I tried a Pidobenzone cream (it was like a gel). I had a good result and you could try.

I know that this kind of cream can be used also on hands, sun spots and age spots.


----------

